# MTB shoes for flats with better foot support



## Guest (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm looking for a pair of mountain biking shoes for flats. While I'm aware I can ride flats with sneakers, I'm looking for a good shoe that has better foot support than the the 5.10 Freeriders.

While I love my Freeriders, there's very little support in them and the sole is extremely flexy. As much I like them, I like not having arch pain more.

And yes, I wear orthodics in my shoes, but they don't provide enough for my foot with the flexy sole


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

last seasons tennis shoes ^^ or some hiking shoes (NB, not boots)...

Got an old pair of tennis shoes I wear with my flats, have just enough - grip, stiffness and lite weightedness...

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I find the 5.10s get floppier with wear, and get a new pair when it feels too soft. I find the high tops (Impact hi's) are more supportive overall, not just to the ankles.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

The 5-10 Guide Tennie is an approach shoe with the same stealth sole. It's moe of a shoe so it is much stiffer.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

Stripes said:


> I'm looking for a pair of mountain biking shoes for flats. While I'm aware I can ride flats with sneakers, I'm looking for a good shoe that has better foot support than the the 5.10 Freeriders.
> 
> While I love my Freeriders, there's very little support in them and the sole is extremely flexy. As much I like them, I like not having arch pain more.
> 
> And yes, I wear orthodics in my shoes, but they don't provide enough for my foot with the flexy sole


The Five-ten Impact xvi is MUCH stiffer than the Freerider. When I switched to the Freerider I was shocked by how flexy it was. 
Five Ten - Impact VXi - Granite


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

nice. My husband has had several pairs of impact high tops. Seems like great protection and support through the ankles. I ride with the karvers and like how wide the mid sole is, as this is where the pedal lands on my shoe. Bummed to see that they don't offer a high top mtn bike shoe like the impact or karvers in a women's last for this year, only the freerider W. I need the ankle support.


----------



## stacers (Oct 29, 2012)

I know this is an old post, but I just got a pair of Freerider Contacts to replace my old Freeriders, and the sole is SOOOOO much stiffer. My Freeriders were so flexy it was driving me nuts (after a year of owning them). I feel like the Contacts are way stiffer than the regular Freeriders ever were, even new. They are also a lot lighter.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Just to add another two cents:

I have owned nearly every flat shoe since the beginning of time and none have ever been all that stiff, especially when compared to a clipless shoe. I even had some clipless shoes resolved with vibram; it worked, but not that great.

The new Freeride Contacts are pretty good, my wife likes them, but I found them to be only fair for stiffness. I would have kept riding them, but I gave up on them after I had two sets delaminate on the inside edge at the crank arm.

I just got some Specialized 2FO. They remind me of a Teva, but have the design of a Freeride Contact, but in comparison they are substantially stiffer under the arch. The toe box is roomy, the materials are hydrophobic, and the BOF flexes well for hike a bike.

I don't have a lot of time on them, but so far they look like a worthy option. On sale at Specialized.Com for $95 in selected sizes.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I have a new set of BikeJame's Catalyst pedals. Due to their shape, a little elongated that yr standard flat pedal, they give a lot more arch and foot support.


----------



## oldladybiker (Apr 10, 2012)

After too many crashes caused primarily by using clip-in shoes and pedals on technical trails, a couple of seasons ago I switched to flat pedals and I tried several different "flat" shoes I already owned: old clip-in bike shoes with the cleat removed, low-cut hiking shoes, high-cut hiking boots, and *Adidas Samba* indoor soccer shoes. Of these, I most liked the Adidas Samba soccer shoes, which I actually use for weight training. They are flat (no heel, tread not too deep), relatively inexpensive, lightweight yet rugged enough to resist scuffs/abuse, dry quickly, and stiff and comfortable enough for rides of the duration I typically take (<1.5 hrs). I can fit my custom full orthotics in them, although I had to size up to do so. Ironically--after reading all these other posts about them--I just bought a pair of FiveTen Freeriders on sale, after trying and liking a pair during an MTB skills camp last summer; was thinking Freeriders might be better for longer rides, thinking they are a bit stiffer and heavier duty than the Sambas. Mmm, maybe not stiffer. I'll see...still xc skiing, haven't yet pulled out the bike onto still too muddy trails.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Specialized 2F0 Flat out shoes,, 

So comfortable I have both kinds,
One pair for clipping in on my mtb and a second for my flat pedals and I actually wear those to work,,,


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

oldladybiker said:


> After too many crashes caused primarily by using clip-in shoes and pedals on technical trails, a couple of seasons ago I switched to flat pedals and I tried several different "flat" shoes I already owned: old clip-in bike shoes with the cleat removed, low-cut hiking shoes, high-cut hiking boots, and *Adidas Samba* indoor soccer shoes. Of these, I most liked the Adidas Samba soccer shoes, which I actually use for weight training. They are flat (no heel, tread not too deep), relatively inexpensive, lightweight yet rugged enough to resist scuffs/abuse, dry quickly, and stiff and comfortable enough for rides of the duration I typically take (<1.5 hrs). I can fit my custom full orthotics in them, although I had to size up to do so. Ironically--after reading all these other posts about them--I just bought a pair of FiveTen Freeriders on sale, after trying and liking a pair during an MTB skills camp last summer; was thinking Freeriders might be better for longer rides, thinking they are a bit stiffer and heavier duty than the Sambas. Mmm, maybe not stiffer. I'll see...still xc skiing, haven't yet pulled out the bike onto still too muddy trails.


how is the sole on the Adidas with the flat pedal pins?


----------



## oldladybiker (Apr 10, 2012)

*Adidas Samba flat soles*



formica said:


> how is the sole on the Adidas with the flat pedal pins?


After riding ~4 months wearing the Samba on flat pedal pins, the sole shows only minor wear on the outside edge (photos), but I'd already been wearing these ~2 yrs for weight training, mostly indoors but occasionally outside on grass/dirt. The sole is not as flat or as sticky as the FiveTens, but I thought it gripped well enough; perhaps the trade-off is less sticky for greater durability. For what it's worth based on my quick and dirty flex test in my hands, the Sambas seem slightly more flexible than the FiveTen Freeriders, but the Sambas are also noticeably lighter weight.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I like them : thin and light. The foot goes right into the correct position and no arch fatigue. They are a definite conversation starter.


----------

